# BIG SALE of old stock of Mosura shrimp products, 75% OFF, Bloor / Keele



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

Shrimp-Tank has a BIG SALE of OLD stock products. For most of the products marked expiration date is coming to its end. So, you have a chance to get them with an incredible 75% discount. The number of products are limited.

You can come and pick them up near Keele/Bloor (Keele subway station) almost any time or near Yonge subway station during business hours.
Canada-wide regular shipping is $2.00 for an item. Faster shipping with tracking number will cost more, send me your postal code to get the quote.

The following products are available for 1/4 of the price:

$5.50 - MOSURA Excel Flakes - 25g - exp: May 11, 2015 - (ordinary price $22.00) - staple diet food all types of shrimps - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/excel-flakes-food
$4.50 - MOSURA Bio Plus - 35g - exp: May 25, 2015 - (ordinary price $18.00) - bacteria, baby shrimp food - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/bioplus-baby-food
$6.25 - MOSURA Shrimpton - 20g - exp: May 20, 2015 - (ordinary price $25.00) - artificial planktonic food - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/shrimpton-food
$4.00 - MOSURA Rich Water - 25g - exp: May 18, 2015 - (ordinary price $16.00) - adds microorganism and improve shrimp growth and reproduction - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura-bio-additives/mosura-rich-water/
$7.75 - MOSURA DeNitro - 25g - exp: Apr 22, 2015 - (ordinary price $31.00) - significantly reduces nitrites and nitrates - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/denitro-nitrate
$4.50 - MOSURA PH Up - 40g - exp: Aug 15, 2015 - (ordinary price $18.00) - gently lowers the pH of a shrimp tank - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/ph-down

The following items are 50% OFF. These products are just minerals have no organic elements that could expire.

$8.50 - MOSURA Mineral Plus Ultra - 100ml - exp: Jun 20, 2015 - (ordinary price $17.00) - critical minerals for freshwater shrimps - no $2 shipping - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/mineral-plus-ultra-100ml
$14.50 - MOSURA Mineral Plus Ultra - 250ml - exp: Aug 18, 2015 - (ordinary price $29.00) - critical minerals for freshwater shrimps - no $2 shipping - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/mineral-plus-ultra-250ml
$5.00 - MOSURA Old Sea Mud Powder - 60ml - exp: Jul 3, 2015 - (ordinary price $10.00) - trace elements for shrimp tank - details: http://www.shrimptank.ca/shop/mosura/old-sea-mud-powder

Note, that 18 mount of expiration period is applicable for products stored in a room temperature. When products are stored in a refrigerator, they can be used significantly longer.

It's limited quantity, please, send me a message or email [email protected] to ask about availability and arrange a meeting or shipping.

Mosura is a premium shrimp care product for your beloved freshwater shrimps.
There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the price.

You can find the other Mosura products on Shrimp-Tank Mosura Products

Thank you for looking.


----------

